# our rescue bullmastiff



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

here is our bullmastiff we have had her for 10 months now she was very jumpy & timid & she has never been socialized with any other dogs we just took her out in the motorhome this weekend she was very protective while outside the van which is a bit nerve racking 
but on her lead at all times until we had a field to ourselves we let her off for the 1st time she loved every minute of it 
We still need a lot of work with her to get her socialized with other dogs


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful.

It will take time, but will be worth it. You'll get very strong arms.  

Debs


----------



## bluie (Dec 6, 2011)

SHE IS VERY LIKE MY ROTTWEILER EXCEPT DIFFERENT COLOUR PAINT JOB :lol: :lol: :lol: bluie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

three of our current four are rescues.
Husky at 2 two shelties at nine.
They all come round in the end to love the one that feeds them.

well done
Dave p


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

You don't say how old she is, but obviously being so big, I would get enrolled into a dog training class where they will teach socialising.


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi she is 3 years old now 
We have took her dog training the dog trainer says she is not aggressive he says she just wants to say to other dogs back off thats why she barks a lot but now I try and walk past other dogs instead of turning round when other dogs are approaching she is getting better I must admit it will take time I am not giving up on her 
This is our fourth dog we rescued a male bullmastiff over a year ago he was 6 years old he was a perfect dog in every way but he had a lot of health problems we only had him for 13 months he developed a heart problem so we had to have him p t s 
We also fostered two d d b for 3 weeks before them we had a Dalmatian & a crossbreed who lived out the till the age of 16 & 16& a half years


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You might like to take a look at this site

http://www.yellowdoguk.co.uk/

She is absolutely beautiful 

One thing to remember when you are out and about is to not tighten the lead. It is so instinctive but it sends messages to the dog that we, too, are worried about the dog that is approaching. This will make her worse.

You could try the "bar open - bar closed" technique :-

As another dog approaches the bar opens and you dispense treats until the other dog is gone when the bar closes. This can change a dog's perception of other dogs from one of fear to one of love (well almost lol!) Along with a loose lead and a positive tone of voice you should see some improvement in no time


----------

